# Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht



## Bellyboatangler (15. September 2004)

Suche eine Multirolle fuers Brandungsangeln

Moechte ganz gerne Gewichte zwischen 150-200g einsetzen.

Denke da an ABU und an Penn

Die Multi sollte mindestens 200m 0.40mm Schnurkapazitaet haben. Besser waere mehr. Brauche diese Monsterschnur fuer den Bristol Channel. 

Leider finde ich mich im Jungle nicht zu recht.

An ABU 6500er Modellen gibt es allein 10 verschiedene Modelle. Oder doch lieber ab 7000er Modell.

Das gleiche ist bei Penn 525 bwz. 535 Mag Modellen.

Habe auch an die billige Variante Penn Commander 20 gedacht. Oder ist die Schrott?



Ich denke ohne Schnurfuehrung ist angesagt. 


Wenn es geht bitte mit Gewichtsangabe der Rolle und Praxiserfahrung und benutzte Schnurstaerke!


----------



## detlefb (15. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Hi Christian,

kannst du in England nichts in Erfahrung bringen?
Ich habe an deutschen Stränden noch keine Multi an einer Brandungsrute gesehen. Wohl aber in GB.
Da bin ich neugierig was hier noch so kommt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Bei den 6500 Modell schlagen die meisten nur Gewichte zwischen 4-6 Onzen(100-150g) vor. Ist mir aber zu leicht, da ich hier eine Tiede von mehr als 12 Meter habe. Zur Zeit wird hauptsaechlich Conger gefangen. Keine richtigen Riesen. Sind alle etwas ueber 1m. Die meisten warten auf die Dorsche, die zwischen Ende September und Mitte November in den Bristol Channel kommen.

Brocken von 5 kg und mehr sollen hier normal sein. Habe bisher nur einen Angler mit Multiplier gesehen und der hatte eine alte Shakespeare. 

Wollte schon was vernuenpftiges haben

Meist wird ABu 6500 und Penn 525 benutzt laut Angelzeitschriften und anderer Foren. Deshalb mal die Frage an Euch


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Hallo... |wavey: 

Also mein Kollege fischt schon seit zwei Jahren mit der Multi in der Brandung. Bin auch jedesmal am verzweifeln #d  wenn ich mir seine Wurfweiten angucke... Kommt niemand mit der Stationär hin  #c . Er fischt von Shimano die Calcuta 400 und als Rute die Daiwa Tournament (fische ich selber auch, aber Naturköderpeitsche vom Kutter). Ich kann damit nicht um in der Brandung, im hellen gehts noch aber im dunkeln  :v ...

Gruß
Marcel  :m


----------



## Micky Finn (15. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Moin Christian,

na wie hast du den Tapetenwechsel auf die Insel verkraftet? Hier ein Link der sich speziell mit Brandung/Multi beschäftigt.

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com

Da findest du sicher was zu lesen. Falls es bei dir keinen adäquaten Shop in UK gibt kannst du auch bei Hatteras direkt bestellen.
Hab dort schon Rollen und Teile bestellt. Unkompliziert und schnelle Lieferung.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## havkat (15. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Moin BB-Angler!

Vorgänger war mal Weltrekordhalter (Weite). Klick 

Gibt´s mit High Speed-Getriebe (6:1) , speziell zum Surfcasting.

Die Penn GSS  wäre auch noch ´ne Alternative.


----------



## Karlchen40 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Ich fische beim Brandungsangeln auch nur noch mit Multis-sind einfach robuster und ist mehr Weite drin-das Werfen will allerdings geübt sein-ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, Dir die entsprechende Ausrüstungf in England zuzulegen-dort gibt es für Meeresangler ein viel grösseres Angebot als in Deutschland-grade was Multirollen fürs Brandungsangeln betrifft. Ich selbst habe mir dort ein relativ günstiges Set bestehend aus Penn Multi und Brandungsrute zugelegt. Was einschlägige Ausrüstung betrifft, wirst Du dort auch sehr viel günstiger einkaufen als in Deutschland. 
 Im Bristol-Channel brauchst Du übrigens nicht unbedingt mit ner 40er Schnur fischen: Zwar hast Du dort einen gewaltigen Tidenhub, aber der Boden ist meist schlammig oder sandig. Ich selbst habe dort mit 30er Hauptschnur und 60er Schlagschnur gefisch. Krallenblei ist allerdings unerlässlich-reicht aber auch 150-190g völlig aus.
 Also dann tight lines


----------



## Agalatze (15. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

also für die angelei in england ist das sicherlich superklasse und auch sinnvoll. die fische sind auch um einiges kraftvoller.

hier in deutschland belächel ich aber nur die leute die mit multis in die brandung gehen. klar kann man weiter werfen, aber man kurbelt sich einen wolf über den abend verteilt. nene da hätte ich kein bock drauf. und wenns richtig beisst und man alle fünf minuten neu beködern muss ist das kein vergnügen.


----------



## Ansgar (16. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Moin,

Wuerde mir mal angucken, womit die Englaender dort fischen. 
Der gute Paul Kerry (m.W. Weltmeister im Casting und im Brandungsangeln) z.B. fischt mit ner Daiwa Multi (heisst das Ding Millionaire? - kann micht nicht erinnern).
Avet mag auch ein Modell haben, das relevant sein koennte (MX glaube ich heisst das Modell).
Shimano - wie angeregt -die Speedmaster oder die Calcutta oder ansonsten die Torium oder die Trinidad sind Optionen.  Allerdings ist das Problem dieser Rollen die sehr hohe Uebersetzung von 6:1 - das ist fuer die Brandung nicht unbedingt optimal. Die grossen calcuttas haben nur 4.5:1 - wuerde dann eher dahin tendieren, falls deren Schnurkapazitaet ausreicht.

Abu ist glaube ich fuer das Brandungsangeln nicht die erste Wahl, oder? Mein Eindruck ist, dass sich die Fliehkraftbremse bei den groesseren Modellen nicht so genau einstellen laesst wie z.B. bei den Shimanos - aber ich mag mich irren. Das kostet dann evtl. Wurfweite und das scheint mir beim Brandungsangeln relevant zu sein....

Hoffe ich konnte noch etwas weiterhelfen,
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Agalatze (16. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

hallo ansgar !
von diesem paul kerry habe ich schon einiges gehört. hast du ne ahnung ob der ne internetseite hat ? wann war denn der weltmeister ? ist bestimmt schon ne weile her oder ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Also ich fische seit Mehreren Jahren mit der Multi, und die angesprochenen Modelle hab ich glaub ich alle durch.

Paul Kerry hatte vor Jahren mal den Rekord, imo mit ner Shimano Speedmaster, aber der IIc, die IV ist ebenso wie III und II nicht mit einer entsprechenden Fliehkraftbremse ausgestattet und unverschämt Teuer. Die C Modelle werfen passabel, und sind sehr schnell beim Einholen, aber inzwischen etwas veraltet, und die Kurbel ist imo zu kurz. 
Shimano Calcutta ist ganz nett, aber zur Abu unterscheidet sie eigentlich nur das bessere Material, von der Technik ists dasselbe.
Die Trinidad ist einfach nur fürchterlich zu werfen, aber schön zu Kurbeln

Derzeit müsste Danny Moeskops aus Belgien noch den Weltrekord halten, mit einer umgebauten ABU 6500.
Die Abus werfen sehr Gut, aber fürs schwere Fischen sind sie eher schwach. Obendrein fürchterlich Langsam, insbesondere die langsamer übersetzten sind echt Nervig. Dazu kriegen sie schnell Kratzer an Gehäuse. Für den Sandstrand sind sie ganz nett, an ner Hängerträchtigen Felsküste völlig unbrauchbar, selbst die 7500 C3CT, die dort ansonsten noch die beste ist. 

Die Daiwa SL-SH ist auch sehr schnell und wirft sich wie die Shimano. Ist nur einiges Kräftiger und Robuster. Die Millionaire 7HT ist wie die Abus, nur schlechter und teurer.

Die Penn International hab ich noch nicht getestet, sind der Shimano Calcutta aber sehr Ähnlich vom Aufbau.
Die Penn GS fische ich inzwischen nur noch. Schnelle Einholung, Kräftiges Getriebe UND gute Wurfeigenschaften machen sie in meinen Augen einfach Konkurrenzlos. Obendrein sind sie auch nicht allzu Teuer, und die Übersetzung kann man den Bedürfnissen Anpassen bei den normalen ohne Magnetbremse. Die Mag Modelle werfen dafür noch weit besser als die Normalen, imo sogar besser als die ABU Mags.
Ich hab inzwischen fast die Komplette Serie: 525 Mag, 535 Uptide und 555, wobei ich zum Schweren Fischen auf Conger wohl mindestens die 535 nehmen würde. Auf Dorsch lieber die 525 Mag.

Schnurstärken fische ich eine 0,35. Der Wurfweitenunterschied zu ner 0,30 ist nicht vorhanden bei mir, aber bei wenig Strömung ist die Bissanzeige an der 0,35er besser.
Gewichte kann man an jede alles Hängen, man hält die Spule ja fest. Es ist jedenfalls auch kein Problem an einer Abu 300g zu werfen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (16. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

du machst deinem namen alle ehre ! hut ab !!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*



> Also ich fische seit Mehreren Jahren mit der Multi



@ Holger erzähl doch bitte mal was über Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle, von wegen erst mal ein halbes Jahr werfen üben ;+  aber dann auch 50% weiter werfen oder so?



> du machst deinem namen alle ehre ! hut ab !!!!



Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie bitte Ihren Geraetefetischisten |supergri 


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Micky Finn (16. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Hier noch mal was für die Stöberfraktion zum Thema Multi und Brandung

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*



> Holger erzähl doch bitte mal was über Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle, von wegen erst mal ein halbes Jahr werfen üben  aber dann auch 50% weiter werfen oder so?



Wenn man weiss, wie die Multi Funzt, kann man schon bei den ersten Versuchen 80m erreichen. Wenn man zu ruckartig beschleunigt, weil man unbedingt die 180m werfen will, und meint das über Kraft erledigen zu müssen, kann man aber auch an einem Tag locker ne 1000m Spule Schnur entknoten und wegwerfen, ohne je einen Wurm ins Wasser bekommen zu haben.

Wichtig ist 1. die richtige Einstellung der Bremsen und das Lageröl. Das kan man auf UK Seiten nachlesen. 2. die Spule nicht mit zu dünner Schnur, nicht zu ungleichmässig und nicht zu voll bespulen. Da muss man halt Zurückhaltung und Disziplin üben und 3. GANZ WICHTIG: jede Ungleichmässigkeit in der Wurfbeschleunigung und im Abwurfpunkt führt zu ner Perücke. Das muss man erstmal begreifen, dafür braucht jeder ne andere Zeitspanne.
Ich werfe inzwischen weiter als mit der Stationären. Aber dafür sollte man dann wirklich etwas üben. Nachts ist eine Multi schwerer zu fischen, da man nicht so sieht, wann man bremsen muss. Dafür sollte man sie erstmal Tagsüber brauchbar beherrschen.

50% mehr Weite ist allerdings so pauschal nicht richtig. Die Brandungsstationärrollen sind auch besser geworden. Weiter werfen hingegen ist immer noch richtig. 
Die Multi hat aber noch andere Vorteile: zum ersten schneidet man sich nicht bei locker eingestellter Bremse in den Finger. Fürs Congerfischen müsste man bei jedem Wurf die Bremse schliessen und wieder öffnen mit ner Stationären. Dann kann man dickere Schnüre verwenden ohne Wurfweite einzubüssen. Und Schnurdrall ist auch Geschichte. Ebenso wie hohe windanfällige Schnurbögen beim Werfen. Oder um nen Rutenring gewickelte Schnur beim Wurf.
Der einzige Nachteil dabei ist halt die Perückengefahr.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! Gibt es hier im board noch mehr praktizierende Multirollenbrandungsangler?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Die  Rutenpreise liegen hier bei einer guten Multi Brandungsrute zwischen £ 100-200 Pfund. Das sind zwischen 150 und 300 Euro. Die Rollen bewegen sich zwischen £ 70-150 , sind etwa 100- 225 Euro. 

Die Ruten sind meist nur 3,60 m lang. Es gibt zwar auch Modell ueber 13 ft(3,90m) sind aber rar gesaeht. Die meisten fischen hier mit Stationaerrollen( Fix Spools) mit Gewichten um 150g.

Denke auch an Modelle von Fladen in Schweden. Sind relativ guenstig.

ebay.co.uk 

Penn Mag Modelle sind relativ teuer. Die 535 GS kostet 70 Pfund. 105 Euro. plus £5 =7,50 Euro Versand!



Und was haltet ihr von der Daiwa 7HT Kostenpunkt £ 90 incl. Versand. 150 Euro


Paul Kerry schreibt kleine Artikel in der englischen Kuestenzeitschrift "Seaangler" Hier  die Website


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

Die Fladen Rollen Laufen in UK ebenso wie die Shakespeare unter Budget Reels. Auf gut Deutsch Armeleuterollen.

Von der Daiwa 7HT halte ich wie schon gesagt wenig. Wirft sich Ähnlich wie eine einfache ABU 6500 CT, etwas mehr Fassungsvermögen, etwas robusteres Gehäuse, aber eine mickerige Übersetzung und ein Winzigkleiner Kurbelarm sind zum Fischen nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft. Mein Angelkumpel hat mal eine billig bekommen, und sie nach 2x Fischen auch genausobillig wieder abgegeben. Und der ist nicht so Tacklewechselverrückt wie ich. Die Rolle ist so nicht schlecht, aber für das verlangte Geld einfach nicht mehr up to Date. Stammt ja aus den Späten 80ern. Der Kollege hat inzwischen die normalen Penn 525GS auf seinen Ruten. Die wirft genausogut, hat aber wie gesagt ne menge Vorteile.

Meine 525 GS Mag (Slidy, im Laden sonst um 99€) hab ich übrigens sehr Günstig in UK bekommen. Hat mir der Händler gegen ne Kiste (ca. 70-80) Selbstgegossene 300g Pilker eingetauscht. Die sind in England sonst unbezahlbar.
Auch sehr begehrt als Tauschobjekt sind Räucheröfen. 2002 tauchten die ersten 08/15 Modelle in England überhaupt erst auf. Wir haben unserem Vermieter mal einen hier üblichen Kastenofen Mitgebracht, samt 25kg Spänen. Da haben wir fast ne Woche für gehaust...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*

@Fetishist 

Danke fuer die Fladen und Shakespearerollenerklaerung.

Dachte ich mir schon .

Was haelst Du von *Daiwa Millionaire 7HT Tournament*. Kostenpunkt £ 90 neu

haben da paar bei Ebay laufen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2004)

*AW: Multirolle fuers schwere Brandungsangeln gesucht*



> Was haelst Du von Daiwa Millionaire 7HT Tournament. Kostenpunkt £ 90 neu


Hab ich doch schon 2x geschrieben, es gibt nur EINE 7HT. Fürs Congerfischen auf jeden Fall zu schwach. 
Wenn Daiwa dann ne SL-SH (auch oft  "Slosh" o.ä. genannt)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

